# Mondays' C-bid Delivery Was Short!!!



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

My C-bid delivery came as usual. I was really looking forward to this delivery(I scored a box of Padilla 1932 lanceros.) One of my most recent favorites. And all there was, were these.LOL I called and they told me they'd be sending them out ASAP. WHEW that wass a disaster deverted. So I guess all is well. 4 bundles of 601 assorted robustos, 1 box don pepin Mi Bario, 1 box rocky patel A sampler, And the graycliff 1666 presidentes. Oh yeah, and 50 humi care pillows used in bombing runs.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

they must have re-routed those lanceros to my house.



very nice pickups bro.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice pick up there!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice haul Gerry


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

HOly Crap. Great Haul.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice pick ups!! I still need to try the 601 black


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man, Gerry! I love the box for the Mi Barrio. I really need to get my hands on one. I'll have to hit up Emerson's to see if they'll let me have the box.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

CigarMan Phil said:


> Nice pick ups!! I still need to try the 601 black


Watch out Phil!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hell'va pickup


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

rad stuff there gerry !! you are insane haha


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW that is one hell of a score and to think that was not even all of it...


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

'32's...mmmmmmm


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Pickups Gerry!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You really are a crazy fugger, ain't ya!?!?! Great pic ups! 

BTW, it's almost time to break out the sleds, isn't it :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

601's Are awesome nice pick up!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> You really are a crazy fugger, ain't ya!?!?! Great pic ups!
> 
> BTW, it's almost time to break out the sleds, isn't it :biggrin:


Oh Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome haul Gerry


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

There's some smoking goodness!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I think the 601s got dropped off at the wrong house! Those were supposed to be delivered to my doorstep!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I gotta try one of those Mi Bario!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Gerry--some nice pickins' there bud--Now you can sit and relax for a week or so--LOL


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i need to try one of those lanceros !!!! hope they arrive safe


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice pickups Gerry... I bet those Lanceros are gonna be tasty...when they get to you


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice pickup


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome haul man!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

let me tell you something this mo barios are a good 3 hour smoke


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent collection of cigars. Gotta love having deliveries like that.

Can't wait to see the Padilla '32 lanceros.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Gerry, thats an awesome pick up!! :dribble:
Great cigars, enjoy them my friend!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet a$$ haul Gerry!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

a great pickup there!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet pickups


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Good god.. this place really makes people go mad with cigar-collect-ivitis. I can't buy one stick, much less a trailer full of em! Lol, enjoy those... which would probably take me a couple of years too lol


----------

